

Build Your Own OS (from scratch) - iwwr
http://www.osdever.net/bkerndev/

======
Rusky
This tutorial is rather out-of-date and, while it goes a lot farther than the
other recent OS link here, takes a long time to do very little.

A more recent tutorial that goes much farther: it describes virtual memory,
processes and scheduling, user space and system calls, even a simple in-memory
VFS. Link is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2107618>

------
ximeng
May be helpful to compare with the other recent article on this topic here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2100115>

------
xd
wow, this brings back memories of alt.os.development and the nondot
(<http://www.nondot.org/sabre/os/articles>) etc. I think I still have a floppy
about some place with my dos debug hand written boot loader (anyone remember
the magic code?) .. I passed it off as an OS to my class mates in college back
in good old 98'.

I also remember having this awesome idea of an OS that had two kernels, so if
one crashed the other would taker over it's processes and restart the crashed
kernel and pass the processes back .. good days.

